# I just bought a 1986 300zx turbo



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just bought a 1986 300zx turbo and it needs a lot of work. I noticed that there is several vacuum hoses missing and I am not sure what or where they go. The two vacumm ports in the attached picture are located on the Driver side in the same area where the coolant lines go to the Turbo. Please help, Thx.

http://littlefalcon.741.com/_webimages/MissingHose.jpg


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Your link doesnt work, your host wont let you hotlink.


----------

